# 3 degrees upright



## barrybridges (Oct 18, 2011)

I've now had my set of clubs for about a year - and at the time I was measured up for them by a local pro (who is quite reputable). I wasn't properly custom fit, but basically was told that based on my wrist-to-floor measurement I'd need my clubs to be 3 degrees upright.

At the time I thought nothing of it, but looking back a year ago I was just picking the game up again after many years out - and pretty much starting from the beginning. I didn't really have much of a swing and what I did have was awful (in fact, it still is!).

So my question is - how do I know whether I was right to get 3 degrees upright - and if I was wrong, what might that manifest itself in these days in terms of swing faults? OR - put it another way - if I didn't need to get 3 degrees upright, are there any signs I might see in my shots today that suggest it's wrong.

I do notice that at address the toe of my club is pointing up slightly (off the ground) - might makes me think I shouldn't have got the custom lie.


----------



## Lump (Oct 18, 2011)

The toe of the club is supposed to be pointing up a little. You dont want the toe of the club hitting the turf first.
What is your bad shot?


----------



## barrybridges (Oct 18, 2011)

The bad shot is a slice - but not often. I'm more interested in the address because with the lie I feel I have to stand very upright compared to my natural address position (it's almost as if I'm not bending my knees).


----------



## Lump (Oct 18, 2011)

Why do you feel you have to stand very upright? The lie angle should be set by your posture not the other way round.


----------



## Swinger (Oct 18, 2011)

wrist-to-floor measurement?

I thought that only gave a good reading on length of shaft required.


----------



## CMAC (Oct 18, 2011)

They should have also looked at your impact with marking tape on the sole off a hard pad. Go to AG or Mizuno for a custom fit and see what they say without telling them of course so there's no horns and halo influence.


----------



## chrisd (Oct 18, 2011)

As has been said, the wrist to floor measurement is for shaft length. For lie angle the pro's use a perspex board on which you hit a ball and check where the strike mark is on tape stuck on the bottom of the sole. If the mark is central on the sole then it's the right lie and if its marked too near the heel or toe then that particular lie is not correct


Chris


----------



## barrybridges (Oct 18, 2011)

Alas, in my naivety maybe I've been had?

I didn't so much as swing a club in front of the guy - all he did was measure my wrists-to-floor and then my height. He told me I needed the Ping 'white dot', and that 3 degrees upright was needed.

In the end I ended up with some Yonex VMX's but took the 3 degree upright versions. I didn't buy it from that chap anyway.

I can hit them ok, but was just interested as maybe I shouldn't have needed them in the first place.

I feel a bit stupid now.


----------



## Twire (Oct 18, 2011)

As has been mentioned the lie angle will be measured by hitting balls off an impact board with impact tape on the sole of your club. 

Next time your out playing have a look at your divots to see how parallel they are to the ground. If there fairly parallel I wouldn't worry, but if the heel or toe are much deeper they might need adjusting, with you having 3 degrees up, I doubt wether the toe will be in to deep but maybe the heel will be.


----------



## Ethan (Oct 18, 2011)

If that was too upright, a slice would not be the bad shot that occurs as a result. 

Bear in mind that the standard lie varies between brands, so you might be 3 degrees up in one make and 1 degree up in another, both fitted correctly.


----------



## Mattyboy (Oct 19, 2011)

According to the Ping color code chart, if you are between 5ft 7 and 6ft 1 and have a wrist to floor of around 37.5 inches (and were fitted for standard length clubs) then 3 up is the result.
However, as had be said, the proof is in the hitting. Ideally, borrow a lie board. Otherwise, hit balls off of a surface that will leave a mark on the sole of club. My mat does this. If the mark is not central your lie is out. If the mark is on the heal then yes, they are too upright for you.
You can look to get them altered of course.


----------



## thecraw (Oct 20, 2011)

Mattyboy said:



			According to the Ping color code chart, if you are between 5ft 7 and 6ft 1 and have a wrist to floor of around 37.5 inches (and were fitted for standard length clubs) then 3 up is the result.
However, as had be said, the proof is in the hitting. Ideally, borrow a lie board. Otherwise, hit balls off of a surface that will leave a mark on the sole of club. My mat does this. If the mark is not central your lie is out. If the mark is on the heal then yes, they are too upright for you.
You can look to get them altered of course.
		
Click to expand...


That is absolutely correct what your saying, I'm green dot with Ping, 2.25 degrees upright using their static fitting chart however in reality I found that I had a tendency to pull my short irons. As a result I went back to get fitted again and ended up dropping the lie codes quite a bit flatter. I moved from green dot to yellow dot, 3-6 and then blue dot from 7 below. 

STOPPED ME PULLING THE SHORT IRONS INSTANTLY BY FLATTENING THEM OFF.


----------

